# nice grouper,amberjack, and big snapper /may 11



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

we headed out at around 7 oclock this morning in high hopes of ajs due to a couple of days ago when every time we dropped we had triple hook time aftertime and all were 29 and 3/4 inches !!! what a pain ! got out to our spot this morning and couldnt locate the first amberjack so we dropped down for some black snapper and a first timer to deep sea fishing caught this fine gag on a cigar minnow ! i had live pin fish and could only catch the endangered snapper. nedless to say we went to a new spot caught 2 amberjack one 29 inches. i wish the rule was still 28. we ended up catchin nmerous snapper in the 8 to 15 pound range

my buddy will with his first saltwater fish










me and a nice snapper










my bud with a 29 inch aj



















will and his 2nd saltwater fish










me and a nice toad










headed back in kepin some triggers grouper and black snapper. cant wait til the next nice day. was plannin on going tomorow but i have a graduation dinner


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul and a good time was had by all it looks like.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

good report. very nice fish.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That is a damn fine grouper. Congrats to your buddy. How far out where you? Looked like a beautiful day..


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Man, I can't deny bein envious of you guys with boats/buddys with boats. Thats some good fish there, for sure! Nice of the wind to cooperate finally too, looks nice and slick out there.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

really nice snappers.


the OLE 'hold em out so they look bigger' trick.


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

fish like that and those seas in the background is gonna make me play fishsick from work very very soon....great job guys


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

great catch and congrats to your friends. only wish that the weather would cooperate like that for all of us on the weekends


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (5/11/2009)*That is a damn fine grouper. Congrats to your buddy. How far out where you? Looked like a beautiful day..


we were 13 miles out


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report, that Grouper was one heck of a first saltwater fish.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good catch thanks for the pictures. With that said go out and catch a few more. Gene


----------

